# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Музыкальная несовместимость

## Vanya

Предлагаю обсудить то, как родители/братья/сёстры/любимые и другие сожители реагируют на то, что мы слушаем. Ведь по-любому такие случаи бывают, когда врубишь что-нибудь а кто-то из домашних говорит: выключи эту противную музыку! и т.д. ... Как поступаете в таком случае?

----------


## Irina

Я слушаю музыку сына, иногда к ней нужно привыкнуть и она начинает нравится. У нас с ним даже плей-лист на 80% совпадает.

----------


## Vanya

Ирина, а что это за музыка? Блэк-метал небось?

----------


## Irina

Оч разная, из очень многих направлений

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Бывает, что жене не очень нравится то, что я слушаю.Стараюсь реагировать сдержано, с пониманием: либо выключаю, либо слушаю в наушниках.

----------

